

Sprint to Offer Free Minutes to Any Mobile Phone on Any Carrier - byoung2
http://anymobile.sprint.com/

======
ghoerz
This is really great news for the Sprint data plan users. I have the unlimited
everything for $99, but I mostly call other mobile lines. With this change I
can drop my plan down to the $69 bracket and still be fine on minutes. The
free minutes are added to your plan at the start of the billing cycle if you
have one of the unlimited data plans.

With an increase in the use of Skype and Google voice which circumvents the
minute counts anyway, Sprint made a good choice to push through with this.

